# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) حصري :  تعلم باحتراف تفليش التابلت الصينى

## kojyy

*انتشرت فى الفترة الاخيرة انواع كثيرة من التابلت الصينى تحت مسميات مختلفة لكنها لا تختلف عن بعضها الا فى القليل 
لكن الاكثر انتشارا هو فيروس يؤدى لظهور ( توقف التطبيق ) او ظهور ايقونات جنسية على سطح التاب او عمل داونلود اوتوماتيكيا ........
ولا تجدى عمليتى استعادة ضبط المصنع او الفورمات من الريكفرى ولكن لابد من التفليش الكامل 
عموما سنبدأ بتفليش اكثرها شيوعا وهو عملاق LENOVO خطوة بخطوة يا شباب  
نبدأ بالدخول على الموقع لتنزيل الفلاشة والتعاريف وبرنامج التفليش منالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
وتابع الخطوات خطوة بخطوة*         *اخيرا لا تنسى الضغط على VOLUME DOWN ثم قم بتوصيل الكابل 
ومبروك عليك التفليش بنجاح  
بعد الانتهاء من LENOVO جارى تجهيز مواضيع اخرى لباقى الموديلات
تقبلوا مرورى*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي علي الشرح  
تنبيهات 10 ايام  
بالتوفقيق

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## mouradrep

مشكور اخي علي الشرح

----------


## bouhelal

مشكور اخي علي الشرح

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزاك الله كل خير اخي غالي

----------


## البوب شريف

_ جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## عمر19

بارك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن إليك

----------


## agraf

مشكور اخي علي الشرح

----------


## baouia

مشكور على المجهود الجبار الدي تقوم به

----------


## wahab34

machkour

----------


## kakachi007

يا سلام على الموضيع المتميزة 
بالتوفيق

----------


## zer1965

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## nasrirachid

الف شكر

----------


## bouamam

شرح مميز

----------


## تحسين

عاشت ايدك يا بطل

----------


## azzayousif

الف شكر اليك

----------

